# Wurmfarm



## ninja1 (29. Juli 2001)

Hi Leute,kennt jemand eine Bauanleitung zu einer Wurmfarm,und zur Wurmzucht?im vorraus danke.


----------



## Hummer (30. Juli 2001)

Hallo ninja,laß Dir mal in diesem Forum die Beiträge der letzten 365 Tage anzeigen. Da findest Du, was Du brauchst.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Albatros (13. August 2001)

Hi ninja
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wollte nur mal kurz erwähnen, stelle Dir das nicht so einfach vor, mit der Wurmfarm. Würmer hältern ist schon schwer genug, aber züchten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da gibt es eine ganze Menge Dinge (Erde, Temperatur, Nahrung usw.) die Du peinlichst genau beachten mußt und vor allem die Pflege! Also, ich glaube da hätt ich lieber nen Sack voller Katzen oder so...


------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## ollidi (31. August 2001)

Hi Ninja,kann mich nur den Kommentaren der anderen anschließen.Zum Hältern der Würmer hätte ich aber einen Tip.
Geh mal in den Baumarkt und hol Dir für 10,00DM einen Maurerkübel. Den gräbst Du an einer Stelle im Garten ein, die immer im Schatten liegt. Aber nur so weit, daß ca 5cm vom Rand noch aus der Erde rausschauen. Den Kübel füllst du  zur Hälfte mit Erde. 
Immer, wenn Du ein paar Würmer vom Angeln übrig hast oder beim Sammeln im Garten findest, schmeißt Du sie da rein. Füttern kannst Du die Viecher mit Kaffeesatz oder Teesatz. Kannst auch Laub reinschmeißen. Das fressen die auch weg.
Vergiß aber nicht den Kübel abzudecken. Ich hab mir da einen Holzdeckel gebaut. Ansonsten kann es passieren, daß Du viel Besuch von Vögeln bekommst.Greetings
Ollidi


----------



## Karpfenchrisch (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wurmfarm*

ich kauf mir lieber gleich welche im laden damit erspar ich mir das alles lg chris


----------



## Allrounder Tim (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wurmfarm*

Hey 
ich züchte meine Würmer in einem altem Aquarium das ich mit Erde befüllt habe. Ich gieße es jeden 3 Tag und schmeiße manchmal alte Pflanzen oder Kartoffeln hinein.|supergri


----------



## escolano (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wurmfarm*

kartoffeln ! gekocht oder gebraten oder gar als salat 

nein quatsch...kaffeesatz dürfte genügen  filtertüte mit rein  und du hast die besten würmer 
das ganze in 3 tage gewässertem moos das das ungeziefer ersäuft.dann gut ausdrücken mit farbstofffreier zerkleinerten pappschnipseln (wellpappe eierkartons)mischen und ab in ein fass und ab in den keller,aber bitte dunkel oder  gut abdecken . .oder wie schon geschrieben im vollschatten eingraben und leicht feucht halten. besser im keller freistehend dann lässt sich das fass bei der entnahme der würmer leicht ankippen und der schaden an den tierchen ist gleich null .für tauwürmer super geeignet ,die werden wie zimmermanns bleistifte und sehen zum rein beissen aus #6


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wurmfarm*

Hat ma jem aus datum des themas geschaut? Glaub dem te is nimmer geholfen


----------

